

Does a Multiverse Fermi Paradox Disprove the Multiverse? - Galeno
http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/life-unbounded/does-a-multiverse-fermi-paradox-disprove-the-multiverse/

======
anti-shill
or maybe there are very advanced civilizations in the multiverse, but they
consider earth to be a version of the andaman islands, and so they leave us
alone to develop in peace.

